# Ayuda para crear puente de red con VirtualBox.

## Diabliyo

Hola:

He instalado virtualbox desde portage emerge virtualbox-bin, posteriormente instale Windows 2000 (para hacer pruebas de intrusion), pero, evidentemente VirtualBox por defecto configura la tarjeta de red virtual VirtualBox utilizando NAT, esto me permite acceder a internet mediante Windows 200 (instalado en Virtualbox), pero lo que quiero hacer, es poder hacerle ping al Windows 2000 (instalado con VirtualBox) para posteriormente correr algunas aplicaciones de auditoria en informatica (nmap, nessus, hydra, exploits, etc...).

Leyendo un poco en internet, me tope con que esto se podia hacer mediante un Puente de Red (Bridge Network), para ello segui el manual oficial de VirtualBox sobre Bridge, finalmente he realizado lo siguiente:

```
shell# emerge bridge-utils

shell# brctl addbr br0  #monto una tarjeta virtual

shell# brctl addif br0 eth0 #enlazo tarjeta virtual con eth0
```

Inicio el VirtualBox, selecciono Windows 2000 (instalado con VirtualBox) y doy en la opcion de Configuracion, me voy a la opcion de Red, y selecciono las siguientes opciones:

```
Attached to: Bridget Adapter

Name: br0
```

Despues inicio el sistema Windows 2000 (instalado con VirtualBox) y muestra el siguiente error  :Sad: :

```
Fallo al iniciar maquina virtual win2000

Failed to open/create the internal network

HostInterfaceNetworking-br0

(VERR_SUPDRV_COMPONENT_NOT_FOUND)

Unknown error creating VM

(VERR_SUPDRV_COMPONENT_NOT_FOUND)
```

Bueno, hasta aqui no supe que mas hacer  :Sad: ... La idea ya se las comente, es simplemente tener Windows 2000 (instalado con VirtualBox) para testear algunas aplicaciones de seguridad informatica (nessus, nmap, hydra, etc, etc...) y pues la unica manera que lo veo posible es con el Puente de Red Virtual, ya que iniciando Windows 2000 (instalado con VirtualBox) con la configuracion de VirtualBox como NAT, no consigo ni siquiera hacer ping a Windows 2000 (instalado con VirtualBox).

Upsss... se me estaba pasando...

Por si alguien pregunta, les adelanto que mi interface eth0 es la unica tarjeta de red que tengo en mi equipo, por lo tanto esta tarjeta (eth0) es la que uso para conectarme a mi router (internet) y mantengo la siguiente configuracion:

```
shell# cat /etc/conf.d/net

modules=("ifconfig")

config_eth0=( "192.168.1.1 netmask 255.255.255.0" )

routes_eth0=( "default via 192.168.1.254" )
```

Que me aconsejan hacer ??

bye byeLast edited by Diabliyo on Wed Jul 01, 2009 4:03 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Diabliyo

Bueno al parecer tambien necesito usar el comando VBoxAddIF para asignar la tarjeta virtual al puente creado con brctl, pero no poseo este comando VBoxAddIF ni como root ni como usuario comun, por que :S ??.... No me aparece ese comando solo:

```
VBoxHeadless  VBoxManage    VBoxSDL       VBoxTunctl    VBoxVRDP
```

Pero nada del VBoxAddIF, de antemano les adelanto que tengo instalado el Virtualbox-bin mediante portage, sera eso ??

bye bye

----------

## ekz

```
ekz@localhost ~ $ equery b VBoxAddIF 

[ Searching for file(s) VBoxAddIF in *... ]

app-emulation/virtualbox-bin-1.6.6 (/usr/bin/VBoxAddIF -> /opt/VirtualBox/VBoxAddIF.sh)

```

Puede que sea necesario ser parte del grupo vboxusers

¡Saludos!

----------

## Diabliyo

 *ekz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> ekz@localhost ~ $ equery b VBoxAddIF 
> 
> ...

 

Claro que estoy en el grupo de vboxusers, ya que si no estuviese tuvieras errores al cargar cualquier S.O que se instale en la VirtualBox  :Very Happy: 

```
cat /etc/group |grep vbox

vboxusers:x:1009:diabliyo
```

A continuacion pongo el resultado del comando equery b VBoxAddIF.

```
shell# equery b VBoxAddIF

[ Searching for file(s) VBoxAddIF in *... ]

shell#
```

Es todo  :Sad: , como veo no aparece como te resulta a ti ekz, que puedo hacer ??? reinstalar ? o que ?

bye bye

----------

## esteban_conde

Una vez creado br0 como root ejecuto un archivo creado al efecto que contiene lo siguiente.

 *Quote:*   

> #!/bin/sh
> 
> /etc/init.d/net.br0 start && VBoxAddIF vbox0 esteban br0
> 
> 

 

En /etc/conf.d/net tengo:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> config_ra0=( "192.168.121.6/24" )
> 
> routes_ra0=( "default via 192.168.121.1" )
> ...

 

Como ves tengo una tajeta inalambrica ra0 y una normal eth0 que sobre la que hago el puente, en VirtualBox selecciono

la interface anfitrion y pongo el nombre vbox0 que es la creada en el primer script.

----------

## Diabliyo

Gracias steban_conde, tu informacion me es de mucha ayuda, pero desgraciadamente y por razones que desconosco  :Sad: , no tengo acceso al comando VBoxAddIF, ni como root ni como usuario comun. De echo esto ya lo comente y mostre al usuario anterior que comento en este post, por favor mira mas arriba para que conozcas mi situacion !!

Por cierto, les va la informacion sobre la version de mi kernel y virtualbox-binq ue poseo:

```
shell# uname -r

2.6.29-gentoo-r5

shell# emerge --search virtualbox

*  app-emulation/virtualbox-bin

      Latest version available: 2.2.4

      Latest version installed: 2.2.4

      Size of files: 96,242 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.virtualbox.org/

      Description:   Family of powerful x86 virtualization products for enterprise as well as home use

      License:       PUEL

*  app-emulation/virtualbox-modules

      Latest version available: 2.2.4

      Latest version installed: 2.2.4

      Size of files: 469 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.virtualbox.org/

      Description:   Kernel Modules for Virtualbox

      License:       GPL-2
```

Tuve que instalar la version mas reciente de virtualbox-bin, porque la anterior a la 2.2.4 no se podia instalar, me imagino que por la version del kernel (es la mas reciente).

bye byeLast edited by Diabliyo on Thu Jul 02, 2009 4:30 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> mimaquina esteban # ls -l /usr/bin/VBoxAddIF
> 
> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 28 abr 15 22:38 /usr/bin/VBoxAddIF -> /opt/VirtualBox/VBoxAddIF.sh
> 
> 

 

En mi sistema está tal como ves el copy/paste de arriba, si tienes el archivo /opt/VirtualBox/VBoxAddIF.sh y no tienes el enlace en /usr/bin/ creo que la solución es crearlo, claro está que tendrás que mirar si existe /opt/VirtualBox/VBoxAssIF.sh, he leido por encima los posts anteriores y a pesar de que ekz te lo aconseja no veo que lo hayas hecho.

Un poco más de información de como está en mi sistema:

 *Quote:*   

> mimaquina esteban # whereis VBoxAddIF
> 
> VBoxAddIF: /usr/bin/VBoxAddIF /usr/X11R6/bin/VBoxAddIF
> 
> 

 

 *Quote:*   

> mimaquina esteban # ls -l /usr/X11R6/bin/VBoxAddIF
> 
> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 28 abr 15 22:38 /usr/X11R6/bin/VBoxAddIF -> /opt/VirtualBox/VBoxAddIF.sh
> 
> 

 

Crea este enlace también y prueba de nuevo.

----------

## Diabliyo

Hola:

He realizado el comando que em pido ekz, lo que pasa es que no has observado bien, aqui lo repito:

```
shell# equery b VBoxAddIF

[ Searching for file(s) VBoxAddIF in *... ]

shell#
```

Por otro lado, en los directorio: /opt/VirtualBox/ y /usr/X11R6/bin/ no existe: VBoxAddIF ni VBoxAssIF. Aqui contenido, mira:

```
shell# ls -l /opt/VirtualBox/ |grep VBox

libQtCoreVBox.so.4

libQtGuiVBox.so.4

libQtNetworkVBox.so.4

VBoxDbg.so

VBoxDD2GC.gc

VBoxDD2R0.r0

VBoxDD2.so

VBoxDDGC.gc

VBoxDDR0.r0

VBoxDD.so

VBoxDDU.so

VBoxGuestPropSvc.so

VBoxHeadless

VBoxHeadless.so

VBoxKeyboard.so

VBoxManage

VBoxNetAdpCtl

VBoxNetDHCP

VBoxNetDHCP.so

VBoxOGLhostcrutil.so

VBoxOGLhosterrorspu.so

VBoxOGLrenderspu.so

VBoxREM32.so

VBoxREM64.so

VBoxREM.so

VBoxRT.so

VBoxSDL

VBoxSDL.so

VBoxSettings.so

VBox.sh

VBoxSharedClipboard.so

VBoxSharedCrOpenGL.so

VBoxSharedFolders.so

VBoxSVC

VBoxTunctl

VBoxVMM.so

VBoxVRDP.so

VBoxXPCOMC.so

VBoxXPCOMIPCD

VBoxXPCOM.so

```

```
shell# ls /usr/X11R6/bin/ | grep VBox

shell#
```

Como ves no existe archivo  :Sad: , y en directorio /usr//X11R6/bin/ ni existen archivos con el texto: VBox

Que puedo hacer ?

----------

## ekz

Hola, buscando un poco  encuentro la causa de tu problema:

 *http://www.virtualbox.org/ticket/3225 wrote:*   

> That's because host interface networking was completely redone. Those scripts are obsolete. 

 

Así que, o tendrás que buscar un tutorial actualizado, o directamente usar la versión 1.6.

¡Saludos!

----------

## Diabliyo

 *ekz wrote:*   

> Hola, buscando un poco  encuentro la causa de tu problema:
> 
>  *http://www.virtualbox.org/ticket/3225 wrote:*   That's because host interface networking was completely redone. Those scripts are obsolete.  
> 
> Así que, o tendrás que buscar un tutorial actualizado, o directamente usar la versión 1.6.
> ...

 

Pues si cambios a las version 1.6.6 tendre que degradar la version de mi kernel  :Sad: , ya que si intento instalar la 1.6.6 con la version de kernel actual (2.6.29-gentoo-r5) no funciona  :Sad:  !!!

Sale error:

```
shell# emerge virtualbox-ose

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-1.6.6-r1/work/vboxdrv/linux/SUPDrv-linux.c: En la función ‘VBoxDrvLinuxCreate’:

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-1.6.6-r1/work/vboxdrv/linux/SUPDrv-linux.c:772: error: ‘struct task_struct’ no tiene un miembro llamado ‘euid’

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-1.6.6-r1/work/vboxdrv/linux/SUPDrv-linux.c:773: error: ‘struct task_struct’ no tiene un miembro llamado ‘egid’

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-1.6.6-r1/work/vboxdrv/linux/SUPDrv-linux.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** Se espera a que terminen otras tareas....

make[1]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-1.6.6-r1/work/vboxdrv] Error 2

make[1]: se sale del directorio `/usr/src/linux-2.6.29-gentoo-r5'

make: *** [vboxdrv] Error 2

 * 

 * ERROR: app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-1.6.6-r1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 3326:  Called linux-mod_src_compile

 *             environment, line 2577:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               eval "emake HOSTCC=\"$(tc-getBUILD_CC)\"                   CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}-                   LDFLAGS=\"$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)\"          ${BUILD_FIXES}                   ${BUILD_PARAMS}                ${BUILD_TARGETS} " || die "Unable to emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)" CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}- LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)" ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS}";

 *  The die message:

 *   Unable to emake HOSTCC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu- LDFLAGS=  KERN_DIR=/usr/src/linux KERNOUT=/lib/modules/2.6.29-gentoo-r5/build all

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-1.6.6-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-1.6.6-r1/temp/environment'.

 * 
```

----------

## ekz

¿Y si intentas con la version binaria (-bin)? Ya que no necesita ser compilada.

¡Saludos!

----------

## Diabliyo

 *ekz wrote:*   

> ¿Y si intentas con la version binaria (-bin)? Ya que no necesita ser compilada.
> 
> ¡Saludos!

 

Men por favor, observa bien que todo el tiempo hemos estado hablando de la version binaria  :Very Happy:  (virtualbox-bin).

Por cierto, viendo que tengo problemas de este tipo y viendo tambien que evidentemente existe BUG en esa version nueva, entonces cambiare el Kernel para instalar la version 1.6.6 (binaria claro). Ya que hace mucho la tenia instala pero no me acuerdo con que version de kernel :'(.

En fin, he quitado el kernel 2.6.29 y he instalado el kernel 2.6.28-gentoo-r5, despues he intentado emerger el virtualbox-bin (en su version 1.6.6) pero tampoco se instala, me marca que mi kernel es muy reciente para dicha version  :Sad: .

```
shell# emerge --search virtualbox-bin

*  app-emulation/virtualbox-bin

      Latest version available: 1.6.6

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 42,307 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.virtualbox.org/

      Description:   Family of powerful x86 virtualization products for enterprise as well as home use

      License:       PUEL

shell# emerge -vp virtualbox-bin

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] sys-fs/fuse-2.7.4  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/usermode-utilities-20070815  0 kB

[ebuild  N F  ] app-emulation/virtualbox-bin-1.6.6  USE="additions -headless -sdk -vboxwebsrv" 21,469 kB

shell# emerge virtualbox-bin

>>> Emerging (2 of 4) sys-fs/fuse-2.7.4

 * fuse-2.7.4.tar.gz RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                      [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                      [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                     [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                    [ ok ]

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found kernel object directory:

 *     /lib/modules/2.6.28-gentoo-r5/build

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.28-gentoo-r5

 * Checking for suitable kernel configuration options...

 *   You need to build the FUSE module from the kernel source, because your kernel is too new

 * Please check to make sure these options are set correctly.

 * Failure to do so may cause unexpected problems.

 * Once you have satisfied these options, please try merging

 * this package again.

 * 

 * ERROR: sys-fs/fuse-2.7.4 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called pkg_setup

 *       fuse-2.7.4.ebuild, line   29:  Called linux-mod_pkg_setup

 *        linux-mod.eclass, line  578:  Called linux-info_pkg_setup

 *       linux-info.eclass, line  714:  Called check_extra_config

 *       linux-info.eclass, line  609:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *         die "Incorrect kernel configuration options"

 *  The die message:

 *   Incorrect kernel configuration options

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/fuse-2.7.4/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/fuse-2.7.4/temp/die.env'.
```

----------

## ekz

 *Diabliyo wrote:*   

> Men por favor, observa bien que todo el tiempo hemos estado hablando de la version binaria  (virtualbox-bin).

 

Lo dije por que la última vez intentaste emerger la versión "ose":

 *Diabliyo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Pues si cambios a las version 1.6.6 tendre que degradar la version de mi kernel , ya que si intento instalar la 1.6.6 con la version de kernel actual (2.6.29-gentoo-r5) no funciona  !!!
> ...

 

Si no puedes usar la versión 1.6, no queda otra que buscar información para las versiones posteriores (ya se encuentra disponible la version 3   :Shocked:  )

 *Quote:*   

> Con el VirtualBox 2.2 Beta2 ahora crear una conexion de red en puente es muy sencillo, ya no se requiere crearla desde el sistema operativo, si no que se puede utilizar la configuracion de red de la maquina virtual y seleccionar "Bridge Network" se debe pulsar el boton de configuracion y seleccionar el adaptador de red sobre el cual se realizara el puente.

 

¡Saludos!

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Tengo Virtualbox 1.6.6 corriendo sobre el kernel 2.6.28-r5 sin inconvenientes. Tu problema debe ser otro:

 *eix virtualbox wrote:*   

> app-emulation/virtualbox-bin
> 
>      Available versions:  *1.6.6!f ~*2.1.4!s ~*2.2.0!s ~*2.2.2!s ~*2.2.4!s {additions chm headless sdk vboxwebsrv}
> 
>      Installed versions:  1.6.6!

 

```
~ # uname -r

2.6.28-gentoo-r5
```

He venido siguiendo el hilo muy por encima y veo que el problema es que necesitas acceso a la VM guest desde la red o desde la pc anfitrión, verdad?

Un puente de red obviamente sería lo ideal pero por las dudas de que no estuvieras al corriente y mientras solucionas lo del puente, se puede configurar la redirección de puertos del NAT de virtualbox para que deje pasar ciertas conexiones hasta la máquina virtual.

Si es por hacerle tests de penetración a un windows, con remapear los 137/138 udp, 139 tcp, 445 tcp y 1025 tcp, tu windows Nt virtualizado (como viene de serie, sin mas que los servicios básicos corriendo) quedará tan expuesto a la red como quedaría con un puente de red de por medio.

A menos que corras un samba server en la pc que virtualiza, todos esos puertos no se usan para nada en linux.

Salud!

----------

## esteban_conde

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

> mimaquina esteban # ls -l /usr/X11R6/bin/VBoxAddIF
> 
> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 28 abr 15 22:38 /usr/X11R6/bin/VBoxAddIF -> /opt/VirtualBox/VBoxAddIF.sh
> 
> Crea este enlace también y prueba de nuevo.

 

Queria decir "ln -sf /opt/VirtualBox/VBoxAddIF.sh /usr/X11R6/bin/VBoxAddIF" y en el directorio /usr/bin lo mismo.

el módulo vboxdrv no te funcionará si no se compila con gcc-3.X.# con gcc-4.x no funciona.

A no ser que con las versiones nuevas esto haya cambiado, hace tiempo que lo instalé y lo hice funcionar instalado gcc-3.6. y compilando el kernel de nuevo con la version 3.6.

----------

## Diabliyo

Mil gracias ekz, Inodoro_Pereyra y esteban_conde por sus atenciones y tiempo invertido en mi post....

Continuando con el problema decididi degradar la version de mi kernel (pero conservo el .config del kernel 2.6.29-r5 por si las moscas  :Very Happy: ), asi que, posteriormente a la instalacion del kernel 2.6.28-r5 intente instalar el virtualbox-bin-1.6.6 y obtuve un error, el cual se basaba en que faltaba el modulo de FUSE (habilitado en el kernel), para ello lo solucione solamente re-compilando el kernel y habilitando el modulo en:

```
shell# make menuconfig

Filesystems -->

<M> Filesystem Fuse (userspaces)

shell# make modules && make modules_install && make install

shell# rm /boot/*.old

shell# reboot
```

Realizado esto, se instalo con exito virtualbox-bin-1.6.6, pero al parecer todo esta en mi contra jajaja  :Sad: , ya que teniendo la VirtualBox 1.6.6 y teniendo ahora si el comando VBoxAddIF, el bridge-utils ya no funciona :S.... Maldita suerte que traigo  :Sad: ... Esto me sucede:

```
shell# uname -r

2.6.28-gentoo-r5

shell# emerge bridge-utils

shell# brctl addbr br0

add bridge failed: Package not installed

shell# emerge --search bridge-utils

*  net-misc/bridge-utils

      Latest version available: 1.4

      Latest version installed: 1.4

      Size of files: 31 kB

      Homepage:      http://bridge.sourceforge.net/

      Description:   Tools for configuring the Linux kernel 802.1d Ethernet Bridge

      License:       GPL-2

shell# equery b brctl

[ Searching for file(s) brctl in *... ]

!!! Parse error in '/var/db/pkg/perl-core/Test-Harness-2.64/CONTENTS'

!!!   line 1: Null byte found in CONTENTS entry

!!!   line 2: Null byte found in CONTENTS entry

!!!   line 3: Null byte found in CONTENTS entry

net-misc/bridge-utils-1.4 (/sbin/brctl)

```

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Diabliyo wrote:*   

> teniendo ahora si el comando VBoxAddIF, el bridge-utils ya no funciona

 

En tu caso yo reemergeria bridge-utils.

----------

## Diabliyo

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

>  *Diabliyo wrote:*   teniendo ahora si el comando VBoxAddIF, el bridge-utils ya no funciona 
> 
> En tu caso yo reemergeria bridge-utils.

 

Pues ya realize esto y nada  :Sad: .

```
shell# emerge -C bridge-utils

shell# emerge bridge-utils
```

Y el mismo error  :Sad: ... Es mas, hasta para sacarme de dudas realize tambien esto:

```
shell# emerge --sync

shell# emerge -uDN world

shell# etc-update

shell# env-update

shell# source /etc/profile

shell# revdep-rebuild
```

Y persiste  :Sad: ...

----------

## esteban_conde

Ten en cuenta que cada vez que compilas un kernel usando una versión de gcc los modulos y programas que dependen directamente de algun modulo de ese kernel se deben conpilar con la misma version de gcc.

----------

## gringo

no sé si lo habías visto, pero aqui hay un manual que a mi sirvió de orientación la última vez.

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/VirtualBox

Las últimas versiones de virtualbox, por lo que he leído, montan todo automáticamente al igual que vmware p.ej., nada de tener que montarlo todo a mano. 

Por si le quieres echar un vistazo, en el overlay de jokey hay en ebuild para la recién salida 3.0.0.

saluetes

----------

## Diabliyo

 *gringo wrote:*   

> no sé si lo habías visto, pero aqui hay un manual que a mi sirvió de orientación la última vez.
> 
> http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/VirtualBox
> 
> Las últimas versiones de virtualbox, por lo que he leído, montan todo automáticamente al igual que vmware p.ej., nada de tener que montarlo todo a mano. 
> ...

 

Orale, muchas gracias gringo, el problema se resolvio haciendo solamente modprobre vboxnetflt con la Virtualbox 2.2.4, siendo asi, he regresado a la version 2.2.4 de Virtualbox-bin y al kernel 2.6.29-r5.

Ahora me queda la inmensa duda de como crear la red  :Sad: , ya que inicialmente tenia la siguiente idea:

```
shell# emerge bridge-utils

shell# brctl addbr br0  #monto una tarjeta virtual

shell# brctl addif br0 eth0 #enlazo tarjeta virtual con eth0
```

Pero ahora con el nuevo modulo (vboxnetflt), se ha creado automaticamente una interface extra, la cual es:

```
shell# ifconfig -a

eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr AA:BB:CC:DD:EE:FF  

          inet addr:192.168.1.1  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::215:58ff:fea7:23f2/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:3095 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:3221 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:687924 (671.8 KiB)  TX bytes:2489538 (2.3 MiB)

          Interrupt:16 

vboxnet0  Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:76:62:6e:65:74  

          inet6 addr: fe80::276:62ff:fe6e:6574/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:935 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:91962 (89.8 KiB)

```

Y me he revuelto mucho, ya que en muchos manuales dice que se debe crear el tunel con tnctl (tnctl -t tun0 -u mi_usuariovbox), despues poner el tunel en modo promiscuo (ifconfig tun 0.0.0.0 promisc), posteriormente crear la interface  bridget con  brctl, enlazar el bridget con el puente, usando brctl addif br0 tun0, pero al final no se que IP le tengo que poner a la maquina virtual (dentro de virtualbox), ni que ip tengo que ponerme a las interfaces que estan en linux, ni cual :S..

----------

## gringo

en el link que te he puesto se explica como montar el bridge usando los scripts de gentoo, no sé porque insistes en hacerlo a mano.

Hace mucho que no uso virtualbox asi que puedo estar equivocado pero en cuanto a la ip que le debes poner, pues depende de lo que estés haciendo supongo, lo normal es que metas en un bridge un dispositivo físico y el virtual ( que entiendo que es vboxnet0), asignándole en el sistema operativo del host una ip al bridge ( si procede) y en el sistema operativo del cliente,  una ip dentro del mismo rango.

Como digo las versiones modernas de virtualbox hacen todo automáticamentem, al estilo vmware, esto es cierto al menos para la version 3.0 que salió el otro día. 

suerte y saluetes

----------

